# Texas Independence Threatened!



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Another day at work as the usual routine dictates.... My Wife Debbie calls me and asks if I had ordered some more cigars. No I replied and as soon as I did I heard a loud bang and then silence on the receiver. 
I rushed home and spent a good amount of time trying to get Debbie's unconscious body off of the remnants of the package to determine what manner of scoundrel would perpetrate such an offense! Behold....I found the box and it was from DOZER his callous act almost cost me the loss of my newly re-built re-enforced mailbox. Luckily Deb took the brunt of the impact.

The note attached states "The eyes of the world are upon TEXAS!" I would guess that this is some sort of code for a coordinated attack on Sam Houston's own beloved Lone Star Republic.

Here is the damage-
4- Genuine Counterfeit Cuban's Torps
3- Exile Maduro Perfectos
2- Casa Torano Torps
2- Corojo Vibe Torps
2- Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend Super Toros
2- HDM Excalibur 1066
2- 5 Vegas Limitada 2006
2- 5 Vegas Limitada 2007
1- Fonseca Habana Seleccion Black Prince

The damage is horrific granted, but the resolve of the great people of the greatest state in the union will not creep quietly into the night so that others may relish in our demise! RISE UP BOTL and SOTL of the GREAT STATE of TEXAS and show no mercy on the mongrels that would bring shame to our Stately Pride!

Oh yea, great smokes Mike the exile looks fantastic! and remember you of all should know...........no good deed goes unpunished!


----------



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

WOW..A Massive hit for sure..


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

nice. The eyes ARE upon you TX!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Isn't Texas trying to secede from the union, again


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Dozer doing the Chubs beatdown


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

They certainly are! I wouldnt let your guard down too soon ol pal! Might be another lurking around the corner.....

Oh and you might wanna warn the rest of your texas brethren, this could get ugly!!!!


----------



## Phil_Tha_Agony (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow thats a huge hit!


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Chubs just got plowed under!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

the eyes of new york are on you. houston we have a problem.:roflmao:


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice hit dozer:whoohoo::dribble::dribble:


----------



## JLDUDE12345-cl (Feb 13, 2008)

wow massive!!! Nice one dude!:whoohoo:


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Real nice Mike!! Enjoy Chubz!!!


----------



## leafandale (Jan 18, 2008)

Texas hasn't even begun to feel the brunt of this attack


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Man those are killer smokes!

Hey how are those Exile Maduro's ??? I want to try one so bad.. but im just scared... I dont like buying sticks i cant see! (cept liberties)


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

Wow! Major nice hit!


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice hit, but try as yall might, no one could ever bring the state of Texas down!!


----------



## cdowden3691 (Nov 13, 2007)

awesome hit Dozer, simply awesome...




























don't know how you survived it. Awesome strike Dozer... purely awesome...


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

hiway_86 said:


> Nice hit, but try as yall might, no one could ever bring the state of Texas down!!


more to come

:whoohoo:


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Texans feeling the heat! Well done dozer!:biggrin:


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

it's only just begun. You'll like my accent just fine soo, yah heah?


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

I think the term is "Shock and Awe!"


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

awsome hit


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

That is a numbers kind of hit.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Cigars at night, are big and bright .... DEEP IN THE HEART OF TEXAS! Stand proud Chubz! Solidarity! (Nice work, Dozer! )


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

It's only just begun...


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

That's a megaton bomb for sure - another killer hit Mike!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

DOZER said:


> It's only just begun...


a war between chubz and dozer:huh_oh:


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I admit sweet freaking hit, but what did Texas ever do to y'all?


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

Texans Unite!

That is a nuclear hit. Nice sticks

Enjoy


----------



## Giak (Sep 13, 2007)

Mike you're hitting the whole community


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

I still got boxes...


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

doogie466 said:


> a war between chubz and dozer:huh_oh:


Instigator...


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

who me?:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Love the hit...generous sir...your a class act


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Dang, I see big crater on Google Earth in the DFW area.


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Very nice hit!!!


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Chubz...how's Debbie? Those are some nice looking sticks.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Cypress said:


> Dang, I see big crater on Google Earth in the DFW area.


By the time its over Texas is gonna look like the surface of the moon!


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice...


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

DOZER said:


> By the time its over Texas is gonna look like the surface of the moon!


I believe that the lights are going to be turned off in Beacon!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

chubzerous said:


> I believe that the lights are going to be turned off in Beacon!


I have a generator in my hardened bunker. No worries here.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

hooray for the bombing of texas!


----------

